
The Origins of 'Horn OK Please,' India's Most Ubiquitous Phrase - stevewilhelm
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-origins-of-horn-ok-please-indias-most-ubiquitous-phrase?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=atlas-page
======
asitdhal
In India, we drive on the left. If you want to overtake from the left, please
HONK(just to alert the driver). If you want to stay behind(not to overtake)
its OK. If you want to overtake on the right, PLEASE overtake. This is what
means "HORN(on the left), OK(at the center) and PLEASE(on the right).

